# Solarization



## a.rodgers

I've been playing around with solarization for the first time, here are my results.

Before:






After:


----------



## PatrickHMS

Am I the only one here who doesn't know what "Solarization" is when applied to photography???

Thought it had something to do with X-rays or radiation or something...


----------



## Derrel

Solarization is properly known as the Sabattier Effect. it used to be kind of trendy and funky. But it became a tired,worn-out cliche effect after a decade. Kind of like overly-processed pseudo-HDR images will become before too much longer.

Sabattier Effect - Google Images

I used to really enjoy making these types of prints back in the 1980's.


----------



## ann

maybe patrick,

we do an experimental darkroom class from time to time and include solarization along with chemical painting, photograms and paper negatives. it is always fun


----------



## skieur

Solarization is defined as exposing a partially processed negative to diffused light. It is definitely not worn out or clichéed and often not even recognized.





The above shot is, of course, a daylight shot, taken in the summer time.
No one in several forums recognized it as being solarized.

skieur


----------



## a.rodgers

to "solarize", i partially developed the print, and then pulled it out of the dektol and flashed it with 1 second of light, and then i continued to develop it as normal.


----------



## skieur

a.rodgers said:


> to "solarize", i partially developed the print, and then pulled it out of the dektol and flashed it with 1 second of light, and then i continued to develop it as normal.


 
So, have you done colour solarization?  Do you have any examples to show?

skieur


----------



## a.rodgers

Sadly no, the class im currently taking is black and white photography only :/


----------



## skieur

a.rodgers said:


> Sadly no, the class im currently taking is black and white photography only :/


 
Neither my mother, nor I, ever did black and white photography and my mother even shot colour in the 50's.

skieur


----------



## Josh66

Derrel said:


> Kind of like overly-processed pseudo-HDR images will become before too much longer.



_Will_ become...?  :er:


----------



## Josh66

skieur said:


> Solarization is defined as exposing a partially processed negative to diffused light. It is definitely not worn out or clichéed and often not even recognized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above shot is, of course, a daylight shot, taken in the summer time.
> No one in several forums recognized it as being solarized.
> 
> skieur



Very interesting photo.


----------



## Jeff Canes

I thought Solarization and Sabattier Effect were different effects.  As I recall Sabattier Effect is done then a print or negative is exposed to light in the developing step.  And that Solarization is from extreme overexpose and is not very common with modern films.


----------



## skieur

Jeff Canes said:


> I thought Solarization and Sabattier Effect were different effects. As I recall Sabattier Effect is done then a print or negative is exposed to light in the developing step. And that Solarization is from extreme overexpose and is not very common with modern films.


 
Well, if you are exposing the film to light during the developing process, one of the characteristics of the look is likely to be over-exposure in black and white.

Another characteristic is reversed tones, which makes it possible to change day into night...as in a light grey sky becomes black in colour solarization.  Dark ground can become snow etc.

skieur


----------



## edouble

skieur said:


> Solarization is defined as exposing a partially processed negative to diffused light. It is definitely not worn out or clichéed and often not even recognized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above shot is, of course, a daylight shot, taken in the summer time.
> No one in several forums recognized it as being solarized.
> 
> skieur



I would love to know how to do this in the digital world


----------



## skieur

In the digital world, solarization is generally included with software filter and photo effects plug-ins to Photoshop and other editors.  They have developed an algorithm which mimics the process and how it changes with the time of the exposure.

skieur


----------



## edouble

skieur said:


> In the digital world, solarization is generally included with software filter and photo effects plug-ins to Photoshop and other editors.  They have developed an algorithm which mimics the process and how it changes with the time of the exposure.
> 
> skieur




True, Thanks!


----------



## jbylake

I have a quick question. I'm not sure, but I think I've seen this effect in cinematography, mostly in horror flicks, and for drama effect. Is this possible, or am I just confusing this effect for another, not related to still photography?

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## skieur

jbylake said:


> I have a quick question. I'm not sure, but I think I've seen this effect in cinematography, mostly in horror flicks, and for drama effect. Is this possible, or am I just confusing this effect for another, not related to still photography?
> 
> J.:mrgreen:


 
Alfred Hitchcock was a perfectionist and master of lighting techniques so any of his work or that of those who followed his style would have used lighting rather than solarization techniques for their effects.

skieur


----------



## jbylake

skieur said:


> jbylake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a quick question. I'm not sure, but I think I've seen this effect in cinematography, mostly in horror flicks, and for drama effect. Is this possible, or am I just confusing this effect for another, not related to still photography?
> 
> J.:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred Hitchcock was a perfectionist and master of lighting techniques so any of his work or that of those who followed his style would have used lighting rather than solarization techniques for their effects.
> 
> skieur
Click to expand...

 
I agree with you about Hitchcock, but I'm thinking more recently I'm seeing an "effect" other than masterful lighting.  However, I may totally have my head in my rear, and not have a clue about what I'm talking about

J.


----------

